
“I helped create the GOP tax myth. Trump is wrong: Tax cuts don’t equal growth.” [pdf] - omegaworks
https://www.democrats.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/Bruce%20Bartlett%20Testimony.pdf
======
cgore
The Government is just naturally less efficient in allocating resources than a
free market in most cases. So the more of the economic power controlled by the
Government, the less efficient it will be. And an inefficient economy leads to
lower productivity.

~~~
omegaworks
The market is defined by the regulatory environment. Without a regulatory
environment, markets couldn't exist.

Imagine a market where property ownership wasn't enforced! Only ideologues
like to pretend that this enforcement should come at no cost.

~~~
cgore
You mean a market where vast and large percentages of your property are taken
at the threat of force against your will? I think I can imagine such a
situation.

~~~
omegaworks
Freedom isn't free.

